# Bid sheets, Work Orders, and Invoices



## firediver125

I was wondering what are some of the different areas that you consider a must have on your documents that you give to the customer, whether it be a Job bid or an invoice (bill). I know the more common ones like Customer Name, Address, & Telephone Number, but what else do you guys put on your paperwork???


----------



## firediver125

*Any Help?*

Am I asking about something that is top secret?


----------



## firediver125

*Thanks for the help!!!*

Thanks for the help guys, its overwhelming! I was just wondering what some of the spaces on your invoices were for things such as: city tax, state tax, additional equipment, etc. I was also wondering how some people put the O&A (offer and acceptance) on a job bid to make it a legal contract that you got the job. I hope I get some information from this one!!!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I think you'll find some info if you run a search on this site. This isn't a busy section of this forum, so sometimes it takes a while for a response. There are similar threads on this topic in the archives.

I use a hybrid off a bid sheet I got off this site. It works ok, as far as an invoice, I created one off a template I found on Microsoft Office, it's nothing special.


----------



## firediver125

Bigus Termitius said:


> I think you'll find some info if you run a search on this site. This isn't a busy section of this forum, so sometimes it takes a while for a response. There are similar threads on this topic in the archives.
> 
> I use a hybrid off a bid sheet I got off this site. It works ok, as far as an invoice, I created one off a template I found on Microsoft Office, it's nothing special.


 

Thanks for your input Bigus, I really appreciate it. I have searched it on here and have found a couple things, but they are very general and only have the very basics, from what I have seen. My plan is to figure out what all I need on the documents, and then have a friend that has a printing company design me a couple of documents for everyday use. I plan on posting the finished product on here and I will even give information on how to get something similar printed for anyone else. I just want to make sure that I don't skip something that could be very useful on documents that get used all the time.


----------



## Silentmtn3

*Example of Customer Proposal-Estimate and Invoices*



firediver125 said:


> I was wondering what are some of the different areas that you consider a must have on your documents that you give to the customer, whether it be a Job bid or an invoice (bill). I know the more common ones like Customer Name, Address, & Telephone Number, but what else do you guys put on your paperwork???


 
I use quickbooks to create all of my estimates and invoices. I have extensively modified quickbooks so that I am able to track the type of customer (residential, commercial, municipal, etc), the type of work (pruning, removal, stump grinding, storm damage, etc), the demographics (location or part of town the customer is in) of the customer. 

I am able to verify that the customer is the owner of the property and not a renter, the parcel and subdivision of the property is listed on the paperwork. You don't want to get into a situation where a renter is trying to have work done without the property owners permission.

I have attached two PDF files that I created to show a example of an estimate and an invoice. I hope it helps you. If you have any questions, email me at [email protected].

Brian


----------



## firediver125

Silentmtn3 said:


> I use quickbooks to create all of my estimates and invoices. I have extensively modified quickbooks so that I am able to track the type of customer (residential, commercial, municipal, etc), the type of work (pruning, removal, stump grinding, storm damage, etc), the demographics (location or part of town the customer is in) of the customer.
> 
> I am able to verify that the customer is the owner of the property and not a renter, the parcel and subdivision of the property is listed on the paperwork. You don't want to get into a situation where a renter is trying to have work done without the property owners permission.
> 
> I have attached two PDF files that I created to show a example of an estimate and an invoice. I hope it helps you. If you have any questions, email me at [email protected].
> 
> Brian


 
Thanks for the information, I have Quickbooks Contractor 2011 Premier, however I seem to be pretty limited with what I can do when customizing a bid/invoice sheet. I really like yours, what did you use to make them?


----------

